# Publishers. They confuse me.....



## JJBuchholz (Nov 1, 2018)

I've received two more rejections from publishers today, and nothing ever makes any sense.
I've been rejected by publishers several times over the course of the year, and they always
send me a short paragraph telling me they can't use my work, or say that "It's not what we're
looking for" and little else.

Publishers never seem to talk about the WHY they won't use my work, and it's left me confused,
sad, angry, and pissed off at the same time. How hard can it be for them to briefly explain why
they don't want my work? If I'm doing something wrong, how in the hell can I learn if I don't
know what the issue is?

Is this common amongst publishers? Is it due to the fact that they are overly picky?

I need answers, and I don't get any from them no matter what I do!

-JJB


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 1, 2018)

It happens often to many of us. Accumulate some magazine credits and then get plenty of workshop advice ( publish for free to get some credits). Then rewrite. Rewriting is an important part of the process ( wish we had a rewriter's workshop only for edits and revisions). Don't send multiple submissions until you've won the emotions of your audience ( readers on this forum and anywhere where you can get betaread). Science fiction conventions at least when I am writing can be tough which is why I will shy away from writing hard science fiction.  I am thinking of using genres that dont need a lot of research. 

Preserve. My writing has been by instinct it seems since I still havent found a book that competently explains how to do basic things such as plotting. I just write what comes to mind. Read plenty to apply what if to a story situation or news story. That advice may seem basic but you cant wait for inspiration to arrive. A solution could be to write different genres for that last problem. Another thing is what they mean by a good fit is you need to read the magazine, and try reading the works the magazine editors recommend if you can. That is the elusive research part of writing.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Nov 1, 2018)

JJBuchholz said:


> I've received two more rejections from publishers today, and nothing ever makes any sense.
> I've been rejected by publishers several times over the course of the year, and they always
> send me a short paragraph telling me they can't use my work, or say that "It's not what we're
> looking for" and little else.
> ...



Some people react to specifics with arguments. The folks sending you the rejection letters probably don't want to invite responses to their specific criticisms, telling them how wrong they are. 

Also, time is valuable. They want to spend their time on things that will generate money. Giving feedback to an unknown who didn't wow them is unlikely to bring in money. Maybe, if that unknown takes the critique to heart, it might pay off. But for every one that would improve and resubmit, fifteen to twenty would argue or sulk.

Maybe you're the one. But they don't know that.

Have you posted anything here for feedback?


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 1, 2018)

If it helps you decide there are non-paying venues that always give feedback but dont pay.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah, my publisher is an asshole.
I hate that guy.

Oh wait. I am my publisher.


----------



## moderan (Nov 2, 2018)

Form letters suck. Targeting to publisher needs is hard. If you're working novels, get an agent. They'll not only have contacts to help sell the work, but will get better feedback than you will.
Building up an audience via periodicals/anthos is highly recommended. Get enough buzz and the publishers will contact _you_.


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 3, 2018)

Not sure if it would help, but the most polite thing I can think of would be a letter stating 

"Thank you for your response. I am sorry that my work does not meet your needs at this time. So that I can assist you better in future, would it be possible for you to offer advice on how I might tailor future submissions to better fit with your current priorities?"

That is an offer to build a better business relationship with them, and they might give better feedback about what THEY need to see or about something you might not be doing. They may have some specific concerns that you are not aware of that might be specific to them, and they don't want to take the time to offer feedback when the majority of people might not be bothered to read it.


----------



## Arachne (Nov 4, 2018)

I think the answer is simply that the job of the publishers is not to teach you via feedback, or any other method in fact, but to make money publishing books. Why would they spend time explaining to every writer what is unsuitable about their work? It would be time wasted as far as making money is concerned, especially considering the high numbers of submissions they get.

I think some of the advice here sounds great. Get recognition from anywhere you can then you can back up your submissions with that. You could also take a class in creative writing to see if you're on the right track.

Good luck and keep going. 

Arachne


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Nov 11, 2018)

I've never submitting anything for publishing (future goal) but could it be that you submitted it to a publisher who's genre preference doesn't match what you submitted? I'm not sure how it works (and this is a far fetched example) but if you submitted a fantasy manuscript to a publisher who mostly publishes home care books, I would imagine you'd get a rejection letter. Not because the work isn't good but because that isn't their genre. Just throwing a thought out.


----------



## SueC (Nov 11, 2018)

I do not think I write a good query letter, and I know why. First of all, my books are too long and it's almost impossible for me to write a one-paragraph synopsis. Second, I write fiction. I tell stories. I am not good at telling other people about the great story I wrote. Because I have tried really hard to focus on publishers who publish the type of books I like to write, I have to believe that my query letters just suck. LOL. 

So, I went online to find out how to do it better, and for every "expert" on the subject, I found that many styles. 

_Give them your information, but don't give to much. They are not your friends.

Let them know all about you, and how your experiences make you able to tell your story.

Do put the whole story out there.

Don't put the whole story out there.

Tell the publisher you admire their website, or follow them even if you don't.

Don't compliment the publisher on anything; stick to your book.

If they want a chapter, send one. Do not send anything more than what they want.


_Anyway, I hear you. I was just thinking that, theoretically it might be helpful to have an area for critiques of query letters here. Is there a place for that on WF?


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2018)

If a publisher is accepting your submission without an agent, you should be grateful that they are even considering your work. Most publishers who do accept unagented submissions are small presses with very little staff and they all get many, many, many submissions. It wouldn't be feasible to offer feedback.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 13, 2018)

It seemed like the books I could summarize easily sold better than books I had difficulty describing.
It's all about the jacket text.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 14, 2018)

J.J., is the stuff you're submitting one of those stories that use DC comic characters in there?

Because if it is, that could possibly be the source of your problem.

After all, writing fan fiction is one thing, but what a publisher can or will touch is another.



G.D>


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 16, 2018)

JJBuchholz said:


> I've received two more rejections from publishers today, and nothing ever makes any sense.
> I've been rejected by publishers several times over the course of the year, and they always
> send me a short paragraph telling me they can't use my work, or say that "It's not what we're
> looking for" and little else.
> ...


I can think of a few possible explanations:

*1) Your submission doesn't match the kind of stories they publish.*

This one's relatively easy to remedy: just familiarize yourself with the publisher's usual content. If you're submitting Urban Fantasy to a publisher that specializes in Women's Fiction, for example, you're bound to get a swift rejection.

*2) Your submission doesn't match their submission guidelines.*

This one's a big one and clearly the easiest to fix. Make sure you read their submission guidelines thoroughly. Then reread them. Then, reread them again. Your submission should look like their _dream _submission, at least in terms of presentation. If it doesn't, you're not trying hard enough.

*3) Your story simply doesn't float their boat.*

This is the hardest one to remedy, and the most jagged of pills to swallow. Whoever received your submission may have simply read what they could of it—and found that the writing just didn't _do it_ for them. And that's okay. Rejections are to be expected. If you're not getting rejected, you're not submitting enough. Fiction is a personal preference kind of thing—what one reader likes, another will probably hate. 

The tough part about submitting is that it's not about having a great story that everyone will love (that story doesn't exist, sorry). It's about finding the right fit. Finding the publisher who has an itch for the exact kind of story that you write.

If you're confident in your story, then your best bet is to continue to shop the story around while you work on your next one.

If you're unsure, you might want to take a step back from the edge of submitting and get some reader input. There might be issues in the story that could be caught by fresh pairs of eyes. Plus, then you're guaranteed some proper feedback.

Best of luck! :encouragement:


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 19, 2018)

A synopsis has a writing structure. Protagonist 1's name, personalizing feature, story link, rising action. (P2's...) Main threat. Cliffhanger.
"Missy is a cute kitty. Missy's big claws aren't as cute. But sometimes, being a good kitty isn't about being cute... 
In a land where fluffy love and adoration is the way of life, scary monsters threaten everyone. Can Missy keep Happy Land from turning into Scary Land?"


----------

